# TRU Technology T4.65



## PPI_GUY (Dec 20, 2007)

This is my TRU Tech T4.65 on Ebay. I might do a little better on the pricing for someone here if they are interested. But, won't be much. If I could find a nice T2.200 for a decent price I would just keep it. 

Tru Technology T4 65 High End Sq Amplifier in EX Cond Brax Helix Audison JL PPI | eBay


----------



## evolution21 (Oct 10, 2011)

how much out of ebay?


----------



## PPI_GUY (Dec 20, 2007)

evolution21 said:


> how much out of ebay?


You have a PM.


----------



## PPI_GUY (Dec 20, 2007)

****Relisted this amp at 399.00 BIN!*

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tru-Technol...2935319?pt=Car_Amplifiers&hash=item27e7d0a597


----------

